# help with education



## shelley (Mar 13, 2008)

hi everyone im new to the site and find it a great help for information.my husband myself and 2 children are planning to move to the costa del sol july 2009 ( i know long way off) but im doing my research now and have come across a problem. We are looking at education for my son who will be 11 years old,we plan on renting for the first year but not until my daughter finishes her final exams in the uk. my problem is i need to enrol my son into a spanish state school but it seems this has to be done by may 09 so he can start september but we wont be residents at that time and we need proof of residence. Does anyone have information that may help .


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

shelley said:


> hi everyone im new to the site and find it a great help for information.my husband myself and 2 children are planning to move to the costa del sol july 2009 ( i know long way off) but im doing my research now and have come across a problem. We are looking at education for my son who will be 11 years old,we plan on renting for the first year but not until my daughter finishes her final exams in the uk. my problem is i need to enrol my son into a spanish state school but it seems this has to be done by may 09 so he can start september but we wont be residents at that time and we need proof of residence. Does anyone have information that may help .



Are you sure they are asking for proof of residence, or are they asking for NIE numbers? Residency was only an option up until a year ago and all you needed then was an NIE


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2008)

*wots needed*

hi all the information i can find tells me i have to be a resident in the attachment area to the school i choose and i need to sure that proof of residence .it seems i also need something called a ;empadronamiento; for which i have to register at a local town hall so i would have to be renting a property to do this.. or am i getting things wrong..help.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

shelley said:


> hi all the information i can find tells me i have to be a resident in the attachment area to the school i choose and i need to sure that proof of residence .it seems i also need something called a ;empadronamiento; for which i have to register at a local town hall so i would have to be renting a property to do this.. or am i getting things wrong..help.


Yep the padron is like signing on at the town hall. You will also need an NIE number which is like a tax identifier and nowadays you have to have a residents certificate. The last two are normally obtained from the local Police station.

You could do with talking to a gestor just to see what can be done. They are administrative experts and will apply for NIE's etc for you. Unfortunately the residents certificate has to be applied to in person, but its literally a question of going to the local Police with a forum, lodging it there and then pating a small fee. The cert is issued immediately.


----------



## shelley (Mar 13, 2008)

thankyou very mush stravinsky for your help speaking to a gestor sounds the best thing to do.


----------



## mel-james (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Shelley
You do need these things and if you are renting for the first year you can obtain your 'Certificate of Enpedromiento' from the Town Hall with a copy of your tenancy agreement. It takes a week or two to get the actual certificate but they give you a copy of the form and you can take this to the school (which is what I did for my friend) to enrol. The NIE was not needed to get this certificate from the Town Hall but you do need proof of where you will be living. Regards. Melanie


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mel-james said:


> Hey Shelley
> You do need these things and if you are renting for the first year you can obtain your 'Certificate of Enpedromiento' from the Town Hall with a copy of your tenancy agreement. It takes a week or two to get the actual certificate but they give you a copy of the form and you can take this to the school (which is what I did for my friend) to enrol. The NIE was not needed to get this certificate from the Town Hall but you do need proof of where you will be living. Regards. Melanie


Around here they issue the padron whilst you are there, but more interestingly some have been asking for a copy of your residency certificate before allowing you to sign on the padron pf recent, dont know if its the same now in CDS


----------

